# 2016 Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO 921044 Deep Snow



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Finally got to get some deep snow, 15"+ to try this thing out in. Could not be happier with its performance. I was able to cruise through 15" on Speed 3, The EOD was around 24", over the bucket and kept it in 2nd and it kept on trucking. Cleared out my driveway and 4 neighbors in under an hour.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice! We haven't had Snow here in the midwest to speak of this year..... :>( Nice looking place you have there BTW! Very New England looking.....


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

You guys got no wind up there?

We got sleet / freezing rain, wet snow then that January dry powdery stuff on top with 40 MPH of wind. I measured 16" in the low spot in the yard. It took me 3 1/2 HRS to clean it up. Had to refuel it once. Used around 2 gallons of fuel. The wind was the worst part of it. You clean a path and end up cleaning it a few more times as the snow blows back on you and where you just cleaned. No matter where the chute was aimed or pointed.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice video! How much snow did you end up with?


I see you have the cork screw style chute adjuster. My SHO has the floppy control up on the dashboard - - I pretty much dis-like that design. (My 28" machine has the cork screw - - infinitely superior. It's so precise.)


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> You guys got no wind up there?
> 
> We got sleet / freezing rain, wet snow then that January dry powdery stuff on top with 40 MPH of wind. I measured 16" in the low spot in the yard. It took me 3 1/2 HRS to clean it up. Had to refuel it once. Used around 2 gallons of fuel. The wind was the worst part of it. You clean a path and end up cleaning it a few more times as the snow blows back on you and where you just cleaned. No matter where the chute was aimed or pointed.



Yes it was very windy at times but not nonstop


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

uberT said:


> Nice video! How much snow did you end up with?
> 
> 
> I see you have the cork screw style chute adjuster. My SHO has the floppy control up on the dashboard - - I pretty much dis-like that design. (My 28" machine has the cork screw - - infinitely superior. It's so precise.)



15" and about 24" at the EOD. Yeah I have no issues with it. I rotates very quickly. 12-18" on the way Sunday night again


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I like the cork screw adjuster as well vs the slider lever or joysticks.


----------



## outrag1 (Feb 10, 2017)

That's throwing really good. 306CC motor on that right? I just got my 24 Platinum this week and love it so far.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

outrag1 said:


> That's throwing really good. 306CC motor on that right? I just got my 24 Platinum this week and love it so far.


Yup, thats the one. Getting 1-2 Feet tomorrow night. Another good test for it.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

They say Sunday we will have rain and sleet mixed in. Maybe end of next week 18" or better. They say it looks like the winter the Hartford civic center collapsed shaping up (1978). Oh Joy!

I hope they are wrong. I like my blower, but I don't want any more snow.


----------

